# 1979 Nikon EM



## Happy Hour (Dec 22, 2007)

Anybody know what this is worth?(not that I want to sell it) Just curious


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy Hour said:


> Anybody know what this is worth?(not that I want to sell it) Just curious



Hey Happy Hour...
Don't wanna be the one to tell you, but you shouldn't post the same thread more than once.

Just givin you the heads up.[

Good luck on the appraisal.


----------



## Happy Hour (Dec 22, 2007)

Sorry I just figured the more experienced people would be in this thread. I didnt know it was the same as the beginers.


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy Hour said:


> Sorry I just figured the more experienced people would be in this thread. I didnt know it was the same as the beginers.



I just meant that you should not post the same question in more than one place, because it's against forum rules.  That's all.
Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## airgunr (Dec 22, 2007)

Not having seen the other thread......

I don't know the prices but check out:

www.keh.com

www.cameta.com

Both should have some on their sites and you can get an idea of what they sell for used.


----------



## Happy Hour (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow I guess old technology really is worthless ive got 6 cameras from 1950 to 2000 and none of them are worth anything


----------



## Garbz (Dec 23, 2007)

Worthless and priceless at the same time. No one would give me anything if I try to sell my Nikon FE, but anyone who has one wouldn't part with it for the world.

The just don't make em like they used to.


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 23, 2007)

The EM was an early venture into electronic/plastic inexpensive SLR's by Nikon. Seems new the bodies were going for about $89 when F3's were in the $600-700 range. Most don't work now and parts are non-existent. 
And, no film cameras don't bring much. I gave 2K for a Hasselblad kit that cost about 40K new a decade ago. Even 5 Y.O. DSLR's are bringing 10% of their new price. I recommend keeping it as you most likely would be very disappointed in and offer.


----------



## Happy Hour (Dec 23, 2007)

Garbz said:


> Worthless and priceless at the same time. No one would give me anything if I try to sell my Nikon FE, but anyone who has one wouldn't part with it for the world.
> 
> The just don't make em like they used to.


 I agree!! My grandmother tought me how to use a camera on this when I was a kid. And perfect pics came from it every time! I wouldnt think of selling it but I was just curious, what it would be worth. I can't believe from all that I have read about that camera today, And how allot of people still want it. That it is only worth under a $100. I think thats sad. I have one from 1950 that I seen on ebay for $5.00 I take it there's not many collectors out there? I took some pics with it today. Can't wait to develop them! The camera still works great.


----------



## usayit (Dec 23, 2007)

Garbz said:


> Worthless and priceless at the same time.



Definitely...  my camera collection would have been impossible for me to enjoy if times were different.


----------



## airgunr (Dec 23, 2007)

The up side is you can get great deals on some older film camera that would have been out of reach a decade ago.


----------

